# Notable 2019 ICD-10 CM Changes



## dwaldman (Sep 2, 2018)

For October 1st 2018, it appears they plan to delete M79.1 Mylagia which also has a current inclusion note of myofascial pain syndrome which is a common code for trigger point injections, they plan to replace it with M79.10, M79.11, M79.12, M79.18


https://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Coding/ICD10/2019-ICD-10-CM.html

Revise from: 1 M5001   Cervical disc disorder w myelopathy, high cervical region    Cervical disc disorder with myelopathy,  high cervical region
Revise to:   1 M5001   Cervical disc disorder with myelopathy, high cervical region Cervical disc disorder with myelopathy, high cervical region
Revise from: 1 M5011   Cerv disc disorder w radiculopathy, high cervical region     Cervical disc disorder with radiculopathy,  high cervical region
Revise to:   1 M5011   Cerv disc disorder with radiculopathy, high cervical region  Cervical disc disorder with radiculopathy, high cervical region
Revise from: 1 M5021   Other cervical disc displacement,  high cervical region      Other cervical disc displacement,  high cervical region
Revise to:   1 M5021   Other cervical disc displacement, high cervical region       Other cervical disc displacement, high cervical region
Revise from: 1 M5031   Other cervical disc degeneration,  high cervical region      Other cervical disc degeneration,  high cervical region
Revise to:   1 M5031   Other cervical disc degeneration, high cervical region       Other cervical disc degeneration, high cervical region
Revise from: 1 M5081   Other cervical disc disorders,  high cervical region         Other cervical disc disorders,  high cervical region
Revise to:   1 M5081   Other cervical disc disorders, high cervical region          Other cervical disc disorders, high cervical region
Revise from: 1 M5091   Cervical disc disorder, unspecified,  high cervical region   Cervical disc disorder, unspecified,  high cervical region
Revise to:   1 M5091   Cervical disc disorder, unspecified, high cervical region    Cervical disc disorder, unspecified, high cervical region
Delete:      1 M791    Myalgia                                                      Myalgia
Add:         0 M791    Myalgia                                                      Myalgia
Add:         1 M7910   Myalgia, unspecified site                                    Myalgia, unspecified site
Add:         1 M7911   Myalgia of mastication muscle                                Myalgia of mastication muscle
Add:         1 M7912   Myalgia of auxiliary muscles, head and neck                  Myalgia of auxiliary muscles, head and neck
Add:         1 M7918   Myalgia, other site                                          Myalgia, other site
Revise from: 0 M968    Oth intraop and postproc comp and disorders of ms sys, NEC   Other intraoperative and postprocedural complications and disorders of  musculoskeletal system, not elsewhere classified
Revise to:   0 M968    Other intraop and postproc comp and disorders of ms sys, NEC Other intraoperative and postprocedural complications and disorders of musculoskeletal system, not elsewhere classified

Codes
  71704 codes in icd10cm_order_2018.txt
  71932 codes in icd10cm_order_2019.txt
    279 additions
     51 deletions
    143 revisions
of which
    128 revisions to both long and short titles
     15 revisions to long title only
      0 revisions to short title only


----------

